# Kids Kindle - Best Gel Cover?



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm getting my grand kids K3's for Christmas.  The girl is 9 and the boy is 7.  I'm not so worried about the girl, but the boy, although a voracious reader, is still a typical boy.  I'm thinking of getting clear gel covers, but am not sure which one to get.  I'm thinking that a thicker one would be better if they drop their Kindles which is a distinct possibility.  Any recommendations would be a big help.

P.S.  We have decal girl and oberons on our k2's.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

No ideas?  No one who has kids with Kindles?


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't have young children at this point, but I'm anxious to read some responses to your question. My gut feeling is young children MIGHT be too young for a Kindle if you're thinking about them dropping it. I have a gel cover on my DroidX phone and I love it, but I'm not sure it would protect a dropped Kindle. I really don't know anything about whether I'm right or wrong, so I wish you could get some responses. This is an interesting question...even for adults <g>.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I, too, would like to know the answer to this one. The Boy (10-year-old grandson) has an iPod Touch, which he saved up and bought for himself. He treats it like gold since he knows how much it cost, and I think it's been a great experience for him to do all the extra chores and save his allowance and birthday money to buy it. I would love to get him a Kindle to encourage his reading, but I'm afraid he wouldn't value a K3 the way he does his iTouch. The only way I could do this is to find a really sturdy case and skin. I wish Amazon would come up with a tough Kindle for kids. 

Linda


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi! I am the Customer Service Manager here at M-Edge Accessories. We make several different products to help use and protect the Kindle3. Many of our products are still in production and are listed as "coming soon." But we are hard at work on them and are releasing new ones just as soon as they are available.
https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle3/

We are also planning on offering our M-Skin for the Kindle3 but I do not know when the estimated release date for this item is yet. You can see what our M-Skin looks like for the Kindle2 at this page, https://app.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-mskin.psp.

I don't know if this will help at all, but I thought I would offer the information, just in case!

Take Care,
Jackie
Team M-Edge


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Prior to getting any posts here, I also asked about Klear Kase.  No responses on that one yet.  From pictures I saw of it, it looked thicker.  I did drop my K2 on a concrete floor.  It hit on the corner. The case didn't break, but a part came off that could be snapped back into place.  There was inside damage, however.  Lucky for me it was still under warranty and Amazon Customer Service took excellent care of me with a replacement.  I now have mine in both a decal girl and oberon.  Our house is carpeted and I have dropped my K2 at home with no problems.  My grandson lives in a house with tile floors and I can see a K3 getting dropped.  I protective case is a must, but I'm not sure which one to get.  I'm leaning toward one that will remain on the K3 at all times, but I don't want to pay the Oberon price.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

My 10-year-old has inherited my K2 -- which he LOVES and is very careful with. It is in a DecalGirl skin and an M-Edge Latitude jacket. I always kept it in a leather case (I did have an Oberon for the K2, and my K3 is in the Amazon lighted case), but I felt that he would do better with something nylon that zipped closed. For him, I think this is a great case. It can stay on all the time and folds all the way back and can zip behind to keep the front cover out of the way when reading. It's lined with a thick polar fleece type material. I know they've made some changes to this case for the K3, including adding a fold-out reading stand. _EDIT: I didn't realize it, but I think the stand is only available an option for exta cost, and maybe only comes in the black cover, looking at the M-Edge website._

Again, it's not necessarily the style of cover I'd want on my personal Kindle, but I think it's a good choice for kids and others who use their Kindles in more active environment and need a little more protection. And, it comes in a bunch of colors (there is a pink and a purple that your granddaughter might like)! My son has the blue pictured below for the K2 (link below is the K3 one), and he really loves how it looks and how it feels.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> My 10-year-old has inherited my K2 -- which he LOVES and is very careful with. It is in a DecalGirl skin and an M-Edge Latitude jacket. I always kept it in a leather case (I did have an Oberon for the K2, and my K3 is in the Amazon lighted case), but I felt that he would do better with something nylon that zipped closed. For him, I think this is a great case. It can stay on all the time and folds all the way back and can zip behind to keep the front cover out of the way when reading. It's lined with a thick polar fleece type material. I know they've made some changes to this case for the K3, including adding a fold-out reading stand. _EDIT: I didn't realize it, but I think the stand is only available an option for exta cost, and maybe only comes in the black cover, looking at the M-Edge website._
> 
> Again, it's not necessarily the style of cover I'd want on my personal Kindle, but I think it's a good choice for kids and others who use their Kindles in more active environment and need a little more protection. And, it comes in a bunch of colors (there is a pink and a purple that your granddaughter might like)! My son has the blue pictured below for the K2 (link below is the K3 one), and he really loves how it looks and how it feels.


Now that looks really nice. I just don't feel like a gel case is enough protection. I like the Latitude case for a child. Very nice!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

My 5-year old is using my mom's old k2 right now. We still have it in my old oberon cover, so its pretty well protected. That cover will be going to my sister when we see her next, so I'm not sure what we will use for a cover after that. The m-edge skin and guardian look like they might be a pretty good deal for my kid's k2, since they're on close out. 

I think it depends on the kid and how they treat things to determine if they are able to handle a kindle. Mine treats his like a faberge egg, so I'm not too worried about him. He isn't allowed to take it to school or to friend's houses.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for those tips and please keep 'em comin'.  As to the gel cover not being protective enough, here's my line of thinking on why I'm interested in it.  I'm a trumpet player and have shipped horns all over. You would think that the best way to do this is to ship the horn in it's case, right?  Actually, that's not the way to go.  If something crushes the box and then hits the instrument case, the case pushes against the horn and it's crushed within the case.  Instead, horns are wrapped in bubble wrap and place in a box filled with styrofoam pellets.  This box is then placed in a 2nd box filled with pellets.  Never had a horn damaged when packed that way but have when the horn was in a case.  Sorry for the digression, but gel provides "padding on both the outside and inside with some "give" for the Kindle move.  Is that sufficient to absorb the shock from a fall?  I  don't know.  I like the Oberon case because the Kindle corners are protected, if dropped.  Hey, maybe I'm paranoid because I dropped mine, but I think that's the most likely way that a kid's Kindle might be damaged.  PinkKindle's suggestion warrants consideration though.  We started with Belkin slip-in covers and they seem to have "saved" a few drops.  My concern with them for kids is that the Kindle is not attached to the cover like a gel cover would be.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know about K3 gel/silicone covers but when I bought some for my K2 lots of companies were all selling basically two different styles in a variety of colors and all of the ones I bought were pretty thin. 

I ended up getting a full zip cover/case instead. Both Simplecase and TrendDigital have full zip Kindle covers that fold all the way back - it's like having a cover and case in one.  I'm an adult klutz and that's why I use Simplecases on my K2 and K3.  This weekend I accidentally knocked my K3 about 2 feet to the floor in the zipped Simplecase - it hit on the edge then flapped down and caused no problem at all.  I like the case because besides being completely closable it also has a good margin of sturdy case edge beyond the Kindle's own edge.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Violet said:


> I don't know about K3 gel/silicone covers but when I bought some for my K2 lots of companies were all selling basically two different styles in a variety of colors and all of the ones I bought were pretty thin.
> 
> I ended up getting a full zip cover/case instead. Both Simplecase and TrendDigital have full zip Kindle covers that fold all the way back - it's like having a cover and case in one. I'm an adult klutz and that's why I use Simplecases on my K2 and K3. This weekend I accidentally knocked my K3 about 2 feet to the floor in the zipped Simplecase - it hit on the edge then flapped down and caused no problem at all. I like the case because besides being completely closable it also has a good margin of sturdy case edge beyond the Kindle's own edge.


I like that my Oberon goes beyond the edge and is the main reason that I got it. I'll look into your suggestions. Thanks very much.


----------

